# Hublot - worth it?



## G4 EDW (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi all,

One of my team rocked up to our Xmas do with a Hublot (pronounced wrong by me to his delight!!) - it was a real stealth watch - small black face, black strap with literally just the emblem on the face. I asked him about it and apparently it's a limited edition and he paid £12,500 for it - I nearly fell off my chair! Are they really worth that much and how special are they?

I tried it on and it did nothing for me but I have respect for him buying something so understated.

(On another note I will be looking in to how much we are paying him - clearly far too much!!! :laugh: )

Can someone educate me?!


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi

Not my cup of tea but appreciate others regard them as desirable.

Had the opportunity of visiting the factory a few years back (20minutes from Geneva airport on A1).

Very efficient facility with high precision machinery but seemed more regimented than some of the other Swiss bespoke workshops.

From the outside it looks like most buildings on a industrial estate you would find over her, the Swiss love grey, stark architecture.

Certainly one of the more adventurous manufacturers.


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

They get a lot of criticism from WIS types but I am not aware of them being poorly made (like some watches that are darlings of the WIS community) they are supposed to also have excellent customer service, I did read that one of their guys even responded on forums to questions asked.

I suppose they are similar to U Boat or Bell&Ross, either you like them or you don't and unlike some you don't lose sleep over resale value.

Regarding the cost and how much you pay him, sounds a bit like your jealous to be honest.


----------



## G4 EDW (Dec 28, 2016)

ZenArcade said:


> They get a lot of criticism from WIS types but I am not aware of them being poorly made (like some watches that are darlings of the WIS community) they are supposed to also have excellent customer service, I did read that one of their guys even responded on forums to questions asked.
> 
> I suppose they are similar to U Boat or Bell&Ross, either you like them or you don't and unlike some you don't lose sleep over resale value.
> 
> Regarding the cost and how much you pay him, sounds a bit like your jealous to be honest.


 Jealous??? - clearly the joke was wasted on you....

The other points you make are interesting though.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

ZenArcade said:


> I suppose they are similar to U Boat or Bell&Ross, either you like them or you don't and unlike some you don't lose sleep over resale value.


 Or you just sell to the right market. I offered this up here a bit back, not a sniff so stuck it on EBay and there was a bidding war.










Went for loads more than what I was asking here and more than I had paid for it about ten years previously.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

I wanted something different that's why I bought mine, build quality is spot on and I wear mine all the time. Very rare that I come across anyone else with one


----------



## G4 EDW (Dec 28, 2016)

I love that u-boat - I nearly ordered one (53mm) but in the end I felt it was to big for my wrist and I they didn't seem to get the best press online.

Glad it worked out for you.



Docta13 said:


> I wanted something different that's why I bought mine, build quality is spot on and I wear mine all the time. Very rare that I come across anyone else with one


 Any pics?


----------



## Velizark0 (Oct 29, 2016)

Very trendy brand good quality, i had the pleasure to wear 2 different ones over the course of 2 weeks 

Brings a lot of attention from people that knows the price of things but not the value 

If i get one on a good deal and have disposable cash probably will buy it, BUT never on RRP


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Over pumped, over designed gaudy looking $h1te to my eyes but that's just my opinion. I wouldn't actually get buried in one if I'm honest.


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

reggie747 said:


> Over pumped, over designed gaudy looking $h1te to my eyes but that's just my opinion. I wouldn't actually get buried in one if I'm honest.


 Could you imagine how boring life would be if we all liked the same stuff


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

A bit back we wandered into our local kebab shop after a night on the lash. I spotted a bloke with a nice watch, wasn't sure what it was at first but it stood out above the usual and looked expensive. It's a bit rough so even when I'm p!ssed Ive still got my wits about me.

@relaxer7

The one up from the Royal

:laugh: :laugh:

Now I would never ask and as it turned out rightly so because if somebody turns up in this place with £20K+ on their wrist they'll probably have "security" with them.

:biggrin:

But Big M isn't so shy so she went over and asked him for a look. Turned out to be a Hublot. And again I might have been three sheets to the wind but I still know the real deal when I see it and that's as much about the punter as the watch.

So there we are 3am in the middle of a busy dodgy kebab shop waiting for a pizza comparing Rolex & Hublot and both giving each others the once over.

:laugh: :laugh:

So back to topic, fair enough not for everybody but it was a nice watch and you could just see and feel the quality.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Personally I am not a fan of Hublot for a number of reasons.

Firstly they seem to be a "footballers watch" (and most of the people I have met who wear one happen to be nobs)

Secondly they are Audemars money and yet they are not Audemars

Thirdly their popularity has only really occurred in the last decade or two, and if my relationship with these things doesn't stretch back a fair way then I am hard to win over.

They put the Antikythera mechanism into a watch though, and for that I tip my hat to them because that thing was a mystery when they pulled it out of the sea, 2000 years old and in pieces it is a truly remarkable piece of technology and a testament to the intelligence of the ancient Greeks, a testament to modern man figuring it out too ^^but then to miniaturise it and put it in a watch is a different level.


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Nothing over 50 quid is reasonable to be bought, but hey - we are crazy and not reasonable, that`s why we are here and discuss this , so yes- worth it!


----------



## ATGNI (Dec 18, 2016)

Saw these today and they really did nothing for me. Probably because the only other place I've seen them are on a footballers wrist. They looked gaudy and at the side of an IWC which cost half as much I was left scratching my head as to why you'd buy one.

For me, and this is only my opinion, at that price point there is so much more I'd spend my money on.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Daveyboyz said:


> Personally I am not a fan of Hublot for a number of reasons.
> 
> Firstly they seem to be a "footballers watch" (and most of the people I have met who wear one happen to be nobs)
> 
> ...


 Meanwhile back in the real world

:biggrin:


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

G4 EDW said:


> Jealous??? - clearly the joke was wasted on you....


 Many true words are spoken in jest.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

Are £200 jeans worth it ? They are if you make £2.5K a week and really like jeans.

Same with watches, if you make big money things are different.

To me a 12.5K watch would send me insane with regret I did not spend the money on something less stupid


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> Or you just sell to the right market. I offered this up here a bit back, not a sniff so stuck it on EBay and there was a bidding war.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Some watches are also more popular in different parts of the world. I think U Boat have a higher standing on mainland Europe much the same as Cartier I guess you sell on ebay you are looking at a much wider audience and perhaps one that is less conservative than the WIS crowd. I have always thought them to be well built watches and can be found at some deep discounts if you look around hard enough. They had a sterling silver chronograph a while back I looked at but my main issue with U Boat is its a watch I couldn't see myself keeping. Bell&Ross are much the same for me, Hublot I am not fond of their designs at all ironically because they do look like something from a beach in Spain but then that's probably because its Hublot who they are trying to imitate.


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Docta13 said:


> Could you imagine how boring life would be if we all liked the same stuff


 Of course I could imagine that but it's just my opinion. :thumbsup:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

They must be good, because my pals 12 year old daughter says Harry Styles has one. :laugh:


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

xellos99 said:


> To me a 12.5K watch would send me insane with regret I did not spend the money on something less stupid


 You see this is where we differ on one basis - a 12.5k watch would drive me mad only if it wasn't worth 12.5k... A watch only costs the difference between what you buy it for and what you can sell it for in my eyes. So a watch that costs £100,000 that is worth £99,000 costs less in my view than a watch that cost £5000 but is worth £3,500. There might be more invested but the money is still there, it didn't disappear in a puff of smoke like buying a Raymond Weil.

This is why when people say "buy it because you like it" disregarding a certain watch sinks like a stone I wonder if they are made of money since there's plenty of choice of watches that I would like that don't sink like a stone... presumably a brand new Hublot is not one of them though, I neither like it or believe it to be a good investment (correct me if I am wrong there, are they easy sellers?)


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Daveyboyz said:


> You see this is where we differ on one basis - a 12.5k watch would drive me mad only if it wasn't worth 12.5k... A watch only costs the difference between what you buy it for and what you can sell it for in my eyes. So a watch that costs £100,000 that is worth £99,000 costs less in my view than a watch that cost £5000 but is worth £3,500. There might be more invested but the money is still there, it didn't disappear in a puff of smoke like buying a Raymond Weil.
> 
> This is why when people say "buy it because you like it" disregarding a certain watch sinks like a stone I wonder if they are made of money since there's plenty of choice of watches that I would like that don't sink like a stone... presumably a brand new Hublot is not one of them though, I neither like it or believe it to be a good investment (correct me if I am wrong there, are they easy sellers?)


 Jeeezus !!

Has it never occurred to you that there are some people in this world that have enough coin to buy something with their heart rather than their head just because they like it and what it's worth doesn't matter.

I suspect your internet persona has a bit of a chip on it's shoulder, was it all these eastern eurpeans that just drove wages down or on the other hand maybe just you that wasn't as good at your job as you thought you were ???


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

My personal view is Hublot make some incredibly well engineered watches, more as an exercise into what can be achieved.

It is the aesthetics of their timepieces that would put me off from buying one, not the price.

Their version of the Antikythera IMO was an abortion! :bash: , why don't someone make a table model?

Here again, it was 2 Englishman Derek de solla Price & Michael Price who successfully 'worked out' & made working models of this incredible 2000 year old (crustation) device.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> My personal view is Hublot make some incredibly well engineered watches, more as an exercise into what can be achieved.
> 
> It is the aesthetics of their timepieces that would put me off from buying one, not the price.
> 
> ...


 My apologies, it should read as 'Michael Wright'.......too much sherry I'm afraid. :yes:

Alan


----------



## MWaheed (Oct 12, 2016)

For me personally I cant respect brands which pay millions to footballers to wear their watches. Even Mouriniho got paid £2mil to only wear Hublot watches a few years back. If a company spends that much money to make people buy their watch rather than spend it on the actual manufacturing there must be something wrong. Same with rolex for me. For that much money id rather get a Vacheron, AP, GP or L.Sohne.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> Has it never occurred to you that there are some people in this world that have enough coin to buy something with their heart rather than their head just because they like it and what it's worth doesn't matter.


 Of course it has occurred to me, and what concern is it of me how other people choose to spend their money? Was I the one who claimed that spending 12.5k on a watch was stupid? I merely explained that IN MY CASE I would prefer that the money hadn't disappeared (because I am not one of these that can afford to burn 12.5k on anything) Is it not true that for someone of limited means it makes more sense to spend ones money on stuff which is worth what it cost? Is it not also true that just because a watch is worth what it costs doesn't mean you wont love it? I am not the one advising others to waste or conserve their money. Let me choose my criteria and you choose yours, just don't tell me what mine has to be or attack me for having a different set to you. I don't offer "buy what you like" as financial advise when someone asks the value of something, it is not helpful or intelligent whether you take the view that money is worthless and expendable or not it doesn't address the question.

As for what you suspect, it is wrong as usual, I was exceptional. I dealt better than anyone, and I dealt to the top 1% of the top 1%. The issue for me is I am a rabbit not a tortoise, my attention wanders and I get restless, so I didn't stay where I was in Mayfair I travelled the globe on the cruise ships. I am not sure what Eastern Europeans have to do with this anyway, is that you virtue signalling or are you trying to imply something about me (the guy who has had more Eastern European girlfriends than you have had hot dinners?)

You really shouldn't project your attitude problem onto others, some people make logical statements and arguments freely on this forum to make discourse. This is in the spirit of openly exchanging views, seeing whether certain opinions hold up and to learn from others. You would do well not to make it personal every time someone says something that you disagree with but to actually engage your brain and perhaps use some empathy. Not everyone is in the same position financially, not everyone collects in the same way, not everyone finds the same stuff important...


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

MWaheed said:


> For me personally I cant respect brands which pay millions to footballers to wear their watches. Even Mouriniho got paid £2mil to only wear Hublot watches a few years back. If a company spends that much money to make people buy their watch rather than spend it on the actual manufacturing there must be something wrong. Same with rolex for me. For that much money id rather get a Vacheron, AP, GP or L.Sohne.


 Is it really any different for other products? Shell spend millions to have their logo on the Ferrari F1 cars and BP are now going on Mclarens and brands such as Nike, Puma etc sponsor many sports people. Then you have brands being promoted on TV - probably difficult to find a bank that does not advertise.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

BondandBigM said:


> Jeeezus !!
> 
> Has it never occurred to you that there are some people in this world that have enough coin to buy something with their heart rather than their head just because they like it and what it's worth doesn't matter.
> 
> I suspect your internet persona has a bit of a chip on it's shoulder, was it all these eastern eurpeans that just drove wages down or on the other hand maybe just you that wasn't as good at your job as you thought you were ???


 I find it a bit strange that money spent on a watch is sometimes viewed as different from money spent on other things especially when the VFM is discussed. The Hublot at £12500 should last at least 10 years before needing any money spent on it and that is around £24 per week. Lots of people will blow that on on tobacco, booze, a football match etc etc without giving it a second thought but show shock/horror that another person blew it on a watch.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I had the pleasure of stripping a case for a Hublot - 40+ parts! It did seem excessive. Partial strip...



and back together, with a chunky 1970's Zenith as a scale



While I could admire the engineering, the bulk and simple over engineering did nothing for me. There was no need to just keep adding parts


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

This chap seems to know his stuff, he likes them.

https://www.hodinkee.com/videos/talking-watches-with-jean-claude-biver


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> Jeeezus !!
> 
> Has it never occurred to you that there are some people in this world that have enough coin to buy something with their heart rather than their head just because they like it and what it's worth doesn't matter.


 I do it all the time. Don't know about the "enough coin" part though. :thumbs_up: £12500 to the super rich is nothing. The equivalent of me buying a Vostok. :laughing2dw: .


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I am well aware of the behaviour of those super rich Wrench, I have dealt games of roulette with people betting £200,000 per spin of the ball so I am all too familiar that to some money is no concern. I can also understand the intake of breath and attitude that makes some think it is a waste of money (my father is such a person he can understand an expensive car but not an expensive watch?!?) As I stated before personally I can justify that sort of money if the value is still there, but if it is not there I would either choose a cheaper watch or a different watch where the value is there. I don't prescribe what others choose to do, or infer that they are less informed or passionate in some way because they let their emotions rule their hearts.

I am sure it is poor comprehension on the part of Bond to misunderstand and conclude some lack of "it occurring" to me when nothing I had said indicated anything about anyone other than myself. Regardless the constant quoting of any remark I make followed by some snide remark like "back in the real world!" or an insinuation of racism or incompetence is frankly offensive even if it is from somebody whose opinion matters not a jot to me.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Daveyboyz said:


> I am well aware of the behaviour of those super rich Wrench, I have dealt games of roulette with people betting £200,000 per spin of the ball so I am all too familiar that to some money is no concern.


 Davey, I sincerely hope you are not sitting "fizzing" at your keyboard on account of me. My outlook is, that when my time is up, I can look back and say " I enjoyed what I did ". A member of my family lost a serious fortune 2007/2008 on the stock market, from which they never recovered. So if a Hublot is your taste, I would definitely say it's a better option buying one than watching your hoard vanish into the ether.










Remember this ad.

Maybe the new slogan should be;

Hublot, if you want an argument and divide opinion, then this is the watch for you.

Strangely, when I put Hublot into my tablet, spellchecker corrects it to "Subplot" apt or what?

Have a good New Year when it comes.


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

Buy what you like. I have made the mistake of not buying the watch I really wanted because of the price and ended up losing more money by going back trading in and getting the one I should have bought in the first place.

.............................and a happy new year to one and all


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

chas g said:


> Buy what you like. I have made the mistake of not buying the watch I really wanted because of the price and ended up losing more money by going back trading in and getting the one I should have bought in the first place.
> 
> .............................and a happy new year to one and all


 And to you sir.


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

MWaheed said:


> For me personally I cant respect brands which pay millions to footballers to wear their watches. Even Mouriniho got paid £2mil to only wear Hublot watches a few years back. If a company spends that much money to make people buy their watch rather than spend it on the actual manufacturing there must be something wrong. Same with rolex for me. For that much money id rather get a Vacheron, AP, GP or L.Sohne.


 I would imagine that most company's do that, I'm sure 2 mil is nothing to the overall picture.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> Davey, I sincerely hope you are not sitting "fizzing" at your keyboard on account of me. My outlook is, that when my time is up, I can look back and say " I enjoyed what I did ". A member of my family lost a serious fortune 2007/2008 on the stock market, from which they never recovered. So if a Hublot is your taste, I would definitely say it's a better option buying one than watching your hoard vanish into the ether.


 No, no Wrench, my apologies if my fizz looked like it was directed at you ^^ it was directed elsewhere entirely. I may try to justify my own choices but I am very much a live and let live kind of guy, that's why when somebody wants to make inaccurate assumptions about me and insinuate things that I haven't said I get the hump... but you are not the one doing that.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't like their more 'adventurous' designs, but their introductory range are actually very nice - in the main. Price wise, they're not so OTT and there's 2/3 models at that level I'd happily own, although there would be others taking priority.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Caller. said:


> I don't like their more 'adventurous' designs, but their introductory range are actually very nice - in the main. Price wise, they're not so OTT and there's 2/3 models at that level I'd happily own, although there would be others taking priority.


 Nothing wrong with that one.

I find the way some manufacturers advertise their products fickle. John Travolta was quickly forgotten about by Breitling when there was a whiff of scandal. From watches to underwear, David Beckham wouldn't inspire me to make a purchase. Perhaps the negative comments made about some brands are more aimed at the "ambassador" they choose, rather than the quality of the product. The only watch I've ever bought as a result of being worn by a celebrity was a Vostok.










and that was because it appealed to my sense of humor.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> Nothing wrong with that one.
> 
> I find the way some manufacturers advertise their products fickle. John Travolta was quickly forgotten about by Breitling when there was a whiff of scandal. From watches to underwear, David Beckham wouldn't inspire me to make a purchase. Perhaps the negative comments made about some brands are more aimed at the "ambassador" they choose, rather than the quality of the product. The only watch I've ever bought as a result of being worn by a celebrity was a Vostok.
> 
> ...


 @WRENCH, are you still suffering from festive excesses?

That's not a Vostok.......it's a half eaten 'Red Delicious' artytime:


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

Daveyboyz - I really don't know why you take these comments so personally. It shouldn't matter if you are rich and can afford whatever you like whether it be Jeans, watches or shares if you enjoy the pleasure of owning them.


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

Dave Boyz - I don't know why you are taking comments so personally. If you can afford it buy it - what it's worth doesn't matter.

To others - Whether the watch is owned by someone rich, a footballer, gay straight or not sure doesn't matter either. I thought this was a forum for wis (now I now what that means)

Wrench - the hublot watch you posted is one I would like to have


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Because twice I made a comment only to have it quoted back followed by some glib comment attacking me personally (or do you think questioning my ability at my job and insinuating I am a racist is not personal)

You buy what you want to buy, for me 12.5k on a watch that is not worth nearly that is a waste when I could buy a watch that I prefer that costs half the money and resells for double the amount. You entirely miss my point though - which is I don't tell anyone else how to spend their money...I don't tell people their watch is too cheap or too expensive and I certainly don't tell them their criteria is wrong (taking no consideration for their financial position, which I don't know nor care to know)

Everytime a statement or question is made concerning the value of a watch the same people pooh-pooh that value is not a valid aspect to consider. For some it is and nobody is going to tell me that I should disregard commonsense being applied to a hobby I enjoy but don't wish to bankrupt myself on.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

Daveyboyz said:


> Everytime a statement or question is made concerning the value of a watch the same people pooh-pooh that value is not a valid aspect to consider.


 The problem is that `value' is so subjective unless you try to restrict it to purely monetary terms and even then, why should a watch hold its value any more than a pair of shoes, jeans a car or a holiday? I enjoy a glass (or three) of wine or a drop of malt or brandy but the `value' is in the enjoyment of the drink and the company I am drinking with. In purely monetary terms I have simply turned the fruit of the vine into p**s which is not great value. :biggrin:


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I can understand that viewpoint but for those that buy watches that are big money compared to what they earn it is surely nice to know they can retrieve their money or trade a watch on without a big loss.

If you have disposable income or will never sell the watch then thats different and fair enough but it is not for anyone here to tell anyone else that they are collecting wrongly. You chose what you are prepared to spend and what criteria to use, you decide if you will ever sell the watch again, what is too expensive or what you think is good or bad value

If I were to insult you for chosing a watch based on its movement "when a cheap quarts keeps better time" or label you a nob because you care how thick the gold plating is then you would have every right to tell me to "do one!"

Everyone has their criteria and though we may personally approve or not to isn't our place to dismiss everyone else out of hand like we know best.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

No. Next Question.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

WRENCH said:


>


 I much prefer Rogers, I've been to both. :thumbsup:


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

MWaheed said:


> For me personally I cant respect brands which pay millions to footballers to wear their watches. Even Mouriniho got paid £2mil to only wear Hublot watches a few years back. If a company spends that much money to make people buy their watch rather than spend it on the actual manufacturing there must be something wrong. Same with rolex for me. For that much money id rather get a Vacheron, AP, GP or L.Sohne.


 I am guessing you posted this as a joke as all the brands you mention as preferred brands except GP are owned by the Richemont group.


----------



## watchista (Nov 23, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I realise this thread has been quiet for a few years now, but I thought I'd pick it up again. I am looking to buy a Hublot Meca-10, as it seems like a genuinely unique watch with a nice design. There is also quite a cheap listing on Chrono24 (from a professional seller with 1000+ transactions importantly) for the watch at the moment, so I am tempted to splurge. Does anyone have any thoughts on how the brand has evolved over the years?

Thanks


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

In the blue corner we have @Daveyboyz and in the red corner we have @BondandBigM.

Let's see what adjustments these two heavyweights have made in the past 5 years.

Who is volunteering to be referee?


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Bricey said:


> In the blue corner we have @Daveyboyz and in the red corner we have @BondandBigM.
> 
> Let's see what adjustments these two heavyweights have made in the past 5 years.
> 
> Who is volunteering to be referee?


 Adjustments :hmmm9uh:

Davey has decided he likes quartz watches. :swoon:

The Sultan now only partakes on Monday's, Wednesday's, Fridays, & the weekend.

Occasionally on Tuesday' & Thursday's.

:tongue:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Karrusel said:


> Davey has decided he likes quartz watches


 To be fate, with a run limited to one watch per year, I suspect that @yokel might have a grail (as long as davey can trace his family tree back to Deutschland.

Although, I did think that making Mr Bond was a risk, given his love for a Hulk.

Ps. Pm me your address @Karrusel and I'll get this over to you....










I assume you have a whistle already (presumable a very old, but perfectly conditioned whistle, probably from the Christmas Truce).


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Bricey said:


> I assume you have a whistle already (presumable a very old, but perfectly conditioned whistle, probably from the Christmas Truce).


 Indeed, 1912 Titanic, doesn't work very well, think the salt has shrivelled the pea?


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> Davey has decided he likes quartz watches. :swoon:


 A bit unfair given that I only own one and I made it myself. It was difficult enough, I am not entirely satisfied with the result and am still waiting for the buckle to come back before my final video. I have now started making a chess set, something I did once before but this one is going to be more intricate.

My position hasn't changed either, Hublot are poop in my opinion. Not that I am going to war over it, since I care nothing for the opinion of the other suggested combatant.


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

Bricey said:


> To be fair, with a run limited to one watch per year, I suspect that @yokel might have a grail


 Calumny, young Sir.

Some wonderful watches are indeed made in very small quantities (and I'm a fan).

However, to infer from that statement that everything made in very small quantities is a wonderful watch is erroneous logic.

:tongue:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

yokel said:


> Calumny, young Sir.
> 
> Some wonderful watches are indeed made in very small quantities (and I'm a fan).
> 
> ...


 True, but you'd take @Daveyboyz project ahead of a.....(shudder)......Hublot.

:laughing2dw:


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

Bricey said:


> True, but you'd take @Daveyboyz project ahead of a.....(shudder)......Hublot.
> 
> :laughing2dw:


 My dear fellow, I would take many of @Davey P's watches ahead of an Hublot :yes:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

This has to be one of the more bizarre thread revivals in recent times.

:huh:

@Bricey

With a football team of sprogs to run around after I'm surprised you've got so much time on your hands.

:hmmm9uh:

And mine isn't a Hulk it's just a frog.

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

watchista said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I realise this thread has been quiet for a few years now, but I thought I'd pick it up again. I am looking to buy a Hublot Meca-10, as it seems like a genuinely unique watch with a nice design. There is also quite a cheap listing on Chrono24 (from a professional seller with 1000+ transactions importantly) for the watch at the moment, so I am tempted to splurge. Does anyone have any thoughts on how the brand has evolved over the years?
> 
> Thanks


 Now look what you've started! :laughing2dw:


----------

